# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Nynphaea "artistic picture"



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!

this is the picture of my Nynphaea sp. she is in my aquarium more or less at 1 month.










hope you like it!

hello from Portugal


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!

this is the picture of my Nynphaea sp. she is in my aquarium more or less at 1 month.










hope you like it!

hello from Portugal


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Very nice! It really stands out surrounded by all that light green.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

I agree with Robert!
great job!

...and I know the size of that tank...
so small that this kind of stuff is remarkable!

Keep up the good work André!


----------

